# End of Summer SoCal Beach Cruise!!! 09/29/12???



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I just put this on the Cruze FB page too! This could be HUGE!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Never mind, found it.


Too early for me though.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Mick said:


> Where's the fb page?
> Too early for me though.


Its at https://www.facebook.com/chevycruze?ref=ts

What do you mean too early? Time or date? We don't have a time or confirmed location yet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, I didn't notice the giant question marks next to the date. 
I postponed my SD/Six Flags trip to October. 

By the way if anyone is interested in six flags... If you buy a 2013 season pass, you also get hurricane harbor and parking pass free. Plus the rest of this year free. Think it's $54 but must be at least 4.


----------



## chevytothebone (May 24, 2012)

so down for this.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

Extremely down for this! Just need to pick a date, time, place and occasion...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

;ets get this set up!!!!! who wanst to be in charge of it


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll do my best to help from 350 miles away lol


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Where does everyone want to start up at? I think we have a great end location in HB on PCH/Main street, or near there. Lets start a list of who is going here.

I am definitely on it.

SoCal OC Cruise list:

1. DanoHB


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I am definitely on it as well...

SoCal OC Cruise list:

1. DanoHB
2. ECRUZ


Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide App


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

HERE IT IS!!! THE OFFICIAL THREAD HAS STARTED HERE: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...-09-29-12-thread-sign-up-list.html#post123348

Please close this post and start adding your names on the new one. See you all there!!!


----------

